# Imperial Fountain pen



## Alexanderbuser@gmail (Aug 21, 2012)

I purchased a rollerball Imperial kit a while ago, and suddenly realized that it would look much better if it was a fountain pen. Are the Imperial kits interchangable in that regard and if so would anyone be willing to sell me just that part of their pen?


----------



## Alexanderbuser@gmail (Aug 21, 2012)

Never mind, I just realized that the majestic fountain pen actually fits onto the imperial.


----------



## Alexanderbuser@gmail (Aug 21, 2012)

I spoke too quickly, it fits but there are no threads on it.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 21, 2012)

Should be able to use the section from a Gent or Statesman kit (full size, not Jr.).


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 21, 2012)

Russianwolf said:


> Should be able to use the section from a Gent or Statesman kit (full size, not Jr.).


 Mike the only other sections that are interchangeable with the Imperial is the Lotus, the Gent and Statesmen are not. Bothe the lotus and Imperial sections are threaded to acept the cap.


----------



## avbill (Aug 21, 2012)

Roy  that's good news  yet who caries Lotus  at this point.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 21, 2012)

oops, didn't realize the sections had the threads.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 21, 2012)

As I'm blocked from seeing Exotics site, I thought that Ed had said at one time they would. carry the imperial. I could be wrong but check out their site.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 21, 2012)

I have an imperial kit I haven't used and probably won't.  It's got Black Ti accents but it's an FP.  You could have the whole kit for $27 and I'll throw in the shipping.   Then you'd have another kit that you might be able to make work with a rollerball nib.


----------



## SteveG (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey Kaspar...I am interested in your kit if not otherwise taken by Alexander. PM me if you would be so kind.
Steve


----------

